# gibt es ein Schaltersystem mit Knebelschaltern kleiner 22mm?



## zotos (20 September 2004)

Gibt es ein Schaltersystem mit Knebelschaltern kleiner 22mm?

Ich bin auf der Suche nach kleinen Wahlschaltern (Knebelschalter) jedoch wesentlich kleiner als die Standart Siemens, Möller usw. mit den 22mm Befestigungen.


----------



## Znarf (20 September 2004)

Hi Zotos
Es gibt noch eine 16mm Reihe von Siemens. Z.B. 3SB2000-2AB01 ist ein Knebel mit 2 Schaltstellungen. Wir nutzen diese Reihe für die MSTT der 840D. Man kann aber nur 2 Kontaktböckchen anbringen.

Schönen Abend noch

Znarf


----------



## Markus (20 September 2004)

jo ansonsten vieleicht das übliche bastelzeug ausm conrad...


----------



## zotos (21 September 2004)

Danke für die Beispiel Bestellnummer. Conrad hat leider keine kleine Knebelschalter im Angebot ;o(


----------



## edi (21 September 2004)

Hallo ,

Schlegel stellt solche Sachen für industrielle Anwendungen auch her.

www.schlegel.biz


edi


----------



## andre (21 September 2004)

Hallo,
was meinst Du mit "wesentlich kleiner 22 mm"?
Bei Moeller gibt es noch das hier:
http://catalog.moeller.net/de/Daten/pdf/OVS_RMQ16_MIT_LINKS.PDF
Gruß Andre


----------

